# Primal Concrete Sledge - Dvlmn666



## dvlmn666 (Sep 28, 2003)

Well, new job, new location, and new journal.

I've also joined the online competition so I'll be running 2 journals but after the competition is over this one will continue and live on.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 28, 2003)

*Contest Nutrition Plan*

Sept 28. - Oct. 4 = Bulk (not living in the new place yet so not exactly a clean bulk yet)
Oct. 5 - Oct 11 = Clean Bulk
Oct. 12 - Nov 22 = Cut (Using Twin Peak's Carb Cycling) also exception to this will be Nov 3. I'm not cutting on my b-day.
Nov. 23 - Jan. 10 = Clean Bulk
Jan. 11 - Feb. 21 = Cut (Using Twin Peak's Carb Cycling)
Feb. 22 - March 20 = Clean Bulk
March 21 - May 1 = Cut (Using Twin Peak's Carb Cycling)

More details on what each of these contains as I get it planned out.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 28, 2003)

Supplemention currently is only a multivitamin, and Swole V2, and protein powder.

will update as things change


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 28, 2003)

Oh yeah IT, we on for another case of beer while your in school this year?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 29, 2003)

And the Goal:

Be between 195-205 and 8-10% bf by May 1


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 30, 2003)

Age: 29
Height: 6'

Current Weight: 221.5

Goals: 195-205 and 8-10%bf by May 1

Stats:
neck:................... 15
chest:.................. 44
upper arm:.......... L:15.5...   R: 15.5 
Forearm:............. L: 12.....   R: 12
waist:.................. 41
hips:.................... 41
thigh:.................. L: 25....... R: 25
calve:.................. L: 15....... R: 15.5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 30, 2003)

*9/29/03*

Currently doign and EDT program for 6 weeks. Some parts are modified from what I've done before. 

Incline DB Press:
33@70
Incline DB curls:
34@35

Flat Bench DB press:
12x24,12x45,10x45,8x45,8x45
Standing DB Curls:
12x25,11x25,9x25,8x25,8x25

Decline Hammer Press:
37@140
Preacher EZ Bar Curls:
33@65


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 30, 2003)

*9/30/03*

Hack Squats:
42@540 (gotta try a new machine, they have the one you can stand in reverse and I get a better ROM with anyway)
SLDL:
40@185

Leg Press:
12x720,12x720,10x720,8x720
Standing Calf Raises:
12x310,12x310,9x310,8x310

Leg Extensions:
51@150
Hammer Strength Iso Leg Curls: ( love this machine kicks ass)
50X90


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Oh yeah IT, we on for another case of beer while your in school this year?


Sure, I just may have a problem proving anything as I have no idea where to get a digi-cam. They don't just let people use them in this college, you have to be in a certain class to have access to shit like that  Kinda blows, but hopefully I'll find one somewhere.


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> And the Goal:
> 
> Be between 195-205 and 8-10% bf by May 1


Good goal  I'm hoping to drop to about 210, may have to cut back on the beer for that  

btw, love the new title for the journal


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks you know me, takes forever to think of new titles.

Well last week ended up skipping friday, then moved sat and sunday. Tonight going to see Godsmack so no gym this week til thursday.

But I'm supposed to be starting a 6 week cut on sunday. And I'm going to figure out later this week what type of workout I am going to do. But I'll have a plan in the next couple days.


----------



## irontime (Oct 7, 2003)

Can't really say too much, you have VERY good reasons. Hell I'd miss a few to go see godsmack too.  Have fun bro.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Protein Consumption*  

1 ??? 1.5 G/LB of body weight.

6 Total Meals
   4 from lean protein source list
   2 from high protein source list, otherwise lean + 10-15g from fat list

*Approved Lean Protein Sources (A) * 
Chicken (white meat)
Turkey (white meat)
Tuna Fish (can)
Protein Powders (low or no carb)
Lean beef (including lean cuts of steak)

*Approved Higher-Fat Protein Sources (B) * 
Steak and other meats (not exceptionally high fat cuts)

*Fat Consumption*  

Only if not eating protein of the higher fat source type.

*Fat Sources (an amount equal to 10 to 15 grams of fat).  * 
(Natural) Peanut Butter
Flax Oil
Heavy Whipping Cream
Mayonnaise

Additionally supplementing with fish oil at 10 to 20 grams a day.

*Carbohydrate Consumption*  

*HIGH CARB DAY * 

6 Meals
  4 meals (protein first, fruit, as many carbs as wanted from carb list)
  2 meals zero carb

  3 of 6 include vegetables as well

*LOW CARB DAY * 

6 Meals
  3 meals (protein first, fruit, as 1g/bw divded into the 3 meals from carb list)
  3 meals zero carb

  3 of 6 include vegetables as well

*NO CARB DAY * 

6 Meals
  6 meals zero carb

  3 of 6 include vegetables as well

*Approved Carbohydrates: * 
Brown rice
Oats (Slow Cooked Preferred)
Potatos
Fiber One (All Bran) Cereal
Starchy Veggies (corn, peas, etc.)
Whole-wheat tortilla
Whole-wheat pasta
Whole grain breads


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2003)

Day 1 No carbs

1 - 2 Scoops Isopure 3 tsp heavy whipping cream
2 - 2 scoops Nectar 6 fish oils
3 - 1 Can tuna 3 tbs mayonaise, 6 fish oils
4 - 2 scoops nectar, 6 fish oils
5 - 1 chicken breast, 6 fish oils
6 - 2 scoops isopure, 6 fish oils

I know to many shakes, but will clean that up once I have some food pre made to bring to work. Went grocery shopping last night and didn't have time to fix anything. Plus I'm thinking about changing my gym time from 6am to 5 am which will give me more time in the morning.

fucked up that day as well as the weekend so starting over monday


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 20, 2003)

Muscle memmory is starting to come back. Last week I felt so week, felt much better today.

Chest and Shoulders:

Incline DB Bench:
1. 9x75
2. 7x75
3. 5x75

Flat DB Bench:
1. 7x70
2. 5x70

Hammer Decline:
1. 8x160
2. 5x160

Cable X-Overs:
1. 7x60
2. 5x60

Hammer Strength Behind the Neck Overhead Press:
1. 7x140
2. 5x140
3. 5x140

Single Arms Cable Side Laterals:
1. 8x30
2. 6x30
3. 5x30

Cable Upright Rows: (going to do barbell next week)
1. 8x110
2. 6.5x110
3. 5x110


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 20, 2003)

Rest of the week plan:

Tues: Back

Bent Over Laterals 4 sets
Wide Grip Pullups 3 sets
Deadlifts 3 sets
Reverse Grip Barbell Rows 2 sets
Cable Rows 2 sets
Barbell Shrugs 4 sets
Thurs: Legs

Squats 4 sets
Leg Press 3 sets
Leg Extensions 3 sets
SLDL 3 sets
Hammer Iso Leg Curls 3 sets
Seated Calf Raises 3 sets
Standing Calf Raises 3 sets

Fri: Arms
Standing Barbell Curls 3 sets
Preacher Curls with EZ Curls bar 3 sets
Seated Incline Curls 3 sets
Seated Dip Machine 3 sets
Single Arm Reverse Grip Pressdown 3 sets
Single Arm Overhead Dumbbell Extension 3 sets


----------



## irontime (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Muscle memmory is starting to come back. Last week I felt so week, felt much better today.


That's cool  I know I alway feel like shit when I take some time off and go in and start pushing less. It really gets ya down mentally but glad it's comming back. How's the stomach anyways?
And more importantly, how was Godsmack?.........as if I don't know

lucky bastard


----------

